# Safe to buy seeds online?



## Smoke'm82 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello im new just starting out. All I have access to is Bag seed :cry: and was wanting to know if it is safe to buy seeds online? I live in the U.S. and I am a very paranoid type of person. So is it safe and if so any recomended sites?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2009)

If you are that paranoid....maybe you should not grow at all....but if you can handle it here are many seedbanks that ship to US....click here or here


I used nl.com 8 days


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 2, 2009)

Forget about growing if you are a paranoid person, unless of course you are also obsessive compulsory and go nuts on the filtration, heat exhuastion and noise suppression.

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES tend your grow stoned if you are paranoid; they know!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 2, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES tend your grow stoned if you are paranoid; they know!


 
Plus they talk about you when you leave the room.

eace:


----------



## Smoke'm82 (Jun 2, 2009)

Im not so much paranoid about having the grow room and the growing part of it. The part im paranoid about is some of my retard freinds saying that the DEA will get ahold of yer address and **** like that when ya order online. Also I hear alot of good things about a site called (Attitude) but cant seem to find it anyone know the actual web address for them?

   And yes I know im probably Retarded! Dont Flame me to bad =)


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2009)

HIE too funny. yes it is safe. but always take precautions. not many people have the ability to walk into a store and say, I want to buy those seeds. so 99% here buy them mail order. read and then read some more. info here covers everything you need. use the search function and read


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Smoke'm82 said:
			
		

> Hello im new just starting out. All I have access to is Bag seed :cry: and was wanting to know if it is safe to buy seeds online? I live in the U.S. and I am a very paranoid type of person. So is it safe and if so any recomended sites?


 first off you can find some killer bud out of bagseeds but it is nice to no what you got 
IMO its pretty safe!! just take precautions dont send seeds to your grow stuff like that. if they get stopped at customs they just take the seeds and send you a slip saying they were confiscated at customs but that rarely happens so unless your ordering thousands of seeds your good to go 
i have made multiple orders threw many companys and i have had 100% delivery rate maybe around 15-orders so far. i have also sent and recieved seeds from all over the world and had no problems. if you dont mind spending some money then THC Bay at the THC Farmer has all top knotch genetics some of the best strains going i would check out anything from 

The Cali Connection- pre98 Bubba S1s, SFV OGK, Purple OG Kush, Ogiesel 

OG Raskal- pre98 Bubba x 97Bubblegum, The White x pre98 Bubba, 

TopDawg- D-King, Super Star Dawg, Purple Star Dawg, Underdawg#1

Sannie seeds- Jackberry x Madonna, Killing Fields x Madonna, Sannies Jack F4s, Herijuana x Killing Fields

Mr. Nice-  Nevilles Haze Mango, Nevilles Haze x Afghan Skunk, Afghan Haze, Master Kush Skunk x Afghan Haze, Mango Haze x Afghan Haze   

Mota Militia- Morning  Daze, AfghanWidow, Blowfish, Fugu Kush, 

all these seed company's are mostly working with very potent genetics. most are working with the best Kushes, Diesels, and Chems so its well worth the money for the seeds you will most likely find a couple killer keepers to turn into a mother plant. and your first crop will pay for the seeds anyway. so i think thats your best bet. for instance the SFV OG Kush and the Purple OG Kush is a steal at $75 a pack from the cali connection.
and the top dawgs Underdawg#1 is $60 and the Purple StarDawg for $80 the price is great considering the genetics your getting and that other companies such as sensi seeds and GH charges outrageous prices for there gear. i have seen alot of unhappy people $200 and up for some strains they have and they do not hold a candle to the strains i listed. my buddy just got sensi seeds Ed Rosenthal Super Bud almost $200 for a pack only one seed cracked and he got lucky it was a fem.
but if you want a cheaper option Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutiqe, Dope seeds, Dr. Chronic are fast and descreet. but i would bypass the newbie mistake in purchasing crappy genetics cause they sound good and are cheap. got to the Farm and get something you will be very happy with for a long time.
good luck and be safe


----------



## umbra (Jun 2, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> first off you can find some killer bud out of bagseeds but it is nice to no what you got
> IMO its pretty safe!! just take precautions dont send seeds to your grow stuff like that. if they get stopped at customs they just take the seeds and send you a slip saying they were confiscated at customs but that rarely happens so unless your ordering thousands of seeds your good to go
> i have made multiple orders threw many companys and i have had 100% delivery rate maybe around 15-orders so far. i have also sent and recieved seeds from all over the world and had no problems. if you dont mind spending some money then THC Bay at the THC Farmer has all top knotch genetics some of the best strains going i would check out anything from
> 
> ...



great genetics at thcbay fo sho, but...there are restrictions for a min number of posts before being able to bid. at one point joining required a recommendation from an existing member. not sure if thats still in effect. the site is much different than here. kind of like walking down a dark alley, by yourself with a pocket full of money.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 2, 2009)

Smoke'm82 said:
			
		

> Im not so much paranoid about having the grow room and the growing part of it. The part im paranoid about is some of my retard freinds saying that the DEA will get ahold of yer address and **** like that when ya order online. Also I hear alot of good things about a site called (Attitude) but cant seem to find it anyone know the actual web address for them?
> 
> And yes I know im probably Retarded! Dont Flame me to bad =)



Attitude:  hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

If your friends know you're going to grow, I would be paranoid, too .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2009)

:yeahthat:  You have already made the biggest mistake you can--you have let others know you are going to grow.  In all my years of growing, I have NEVER ever even heard of anyone getting busted by having seeds sent to their home.  On the other hand, most people are busted because they have told someone else, who told someone else, who...


----------



## Ricko (Jun 2, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:  You have already made the biggest mistake you can--you have let others know you are going to grow.  In all my years of growing, I have NEVER ever even heard of anyone getting busted by having seeds sent to their home.  On the other hand, most people are busted because they have told someone else, who told someone else, who...


here here, loose lips sink ships,remember friends do get jealous of your achievments


----------



## Pothead420 (Jun 7, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> great genetics at thcbay fo sho, but...there are restrictions for a min number of posts before being able to bid. at one point joining required a recommendation from an existing member. not sure if thats still in effect. the site is much different than here. kind of like walking down a dark alley, by yourself with a pocket full of money.



ya its 10 posts then you can order.  and you do not need an invite anyone can acsess it.
the site is real cool its just mostly people posting threads on the seeds that are sold there. and they have testers there they get gifted new genetics from these companys and are told to do a thread and to be honest if there are flaws they want the feedback witch is cool because you can see what the strains can do before it goes up for sale. and then you can make a very informed decision on what you would like.  some of these breeders there hold some serious elite cuts and are making fem beens and mixes with these killer genetics. all the Chems, Diesels, and Kushes there using in all these mixes are some of the best strains around.:hubba:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 7, 2009)

Ricko said:
			
		

> here here, loose lips sink ships,remember friends do get jealous of your achievments



These are wise words, mon ami...   Also BE SURE to remember the potential liability of many a grower:  a girlfriend/boyfriend you have now and will surely piss off and break up with half way into your flower cycle and then he/she will possibly exact their revenge on you by turning you in to LE!   Or the "friend" you stop giving good bud when your supply is dwindling and he takes it out on you with an anonymous tip...  I've heard it ALL!

stealth, stealth, stealth, stealth, stealth...   or move to Amsterdam! (or Cali!)

Good Luck!


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 7, 2009)

The 1st rule of thumb is not to be paraniod about the person looking thru your kitchen window right now !( he's a salesman ).. the 2nd rule is not to be paraniod about that guy who is looking thru your mailbox (he's a postman ) ..the 3rd rule of thumb is not to worry about the guy watching you thru the shelves at walmart (he likes you ) ...the 4th rule is not to worry about the police car driving past your house in 2 days time (he's coming to my house to give me a report of what you are up too ) the 5th rule and reason not to worry about anything is that i'm a DEA agent (and i'm a nice guy ) And the 6th and final rule of thumb and why you should not be paranoid is that recieving illegal seeds into your state will only carry a 5 year sentence in maxi or a $300,000,000 bail bond ! peace and remember i'm watching you so you don't recieve the 6th and if i catch you ...you cannot take the 5th !


----------



## Alistair (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, they do you know you're growing.  

Regarding seeds in the mail, it seems to be fairly safe, but still, it is a risk.  Let's not forget that there was one person who had his seeds confiscated, and then there was a visit to his place by the man about a week later.  However, I believe that there was more to the story than just ordering seeds.  At least that the impression he gave us.

Personally, I'm rather paranoid, but I've done it a few times with no problems whatsoever.  I believe the risk is minimal.  And as others said, it almost always results in receiving your seeds as ordered, or in the worse case scenario, they get confiscated by Customs and you receive a letter in the mail.  

Go ahead and do it, but stop telling people about it.  Telling people will make you paranoid, indeed.  Maybe you could tell your friends that you decided against it because you weren't willing to deal with the possible consequences.  If no one knows you'll feel much better about it.


----------



## D3 (Jun 7, 2009)

I never had a problem, just dont have them sent to where you are going to grow. If your friends know you grow, so do the cops.


----------



## crizzo357 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ordered mine from attitude, sent to where I grow. I wasnt worried, and still not!

Criz


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 8, 2009)

crizzo357 said:
			
		

> Ordered mine from attitude, sent to where I grow. I wasnt worried, and still not!
> 
> Criz



F*CK the MAN, Cruz!!! :bump::cop:


----------



## Smoke'm82 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input you have made me feel better about it I think.... . 

As far as my freinds knowing, it was a few years back that we were talking about buying seeds and the only one that knows about my current plans is my wife. So I feel fine about the setup once the seeds get here.

One question I do have is everyone says its best to not have them sent to your grow, but how do ya go about that without either telling somone to keep an eye out for a pakage under a false name you have made up, which im sure they would want an explanation too, or having it sent to them in your name wich would still lead whover wanted to know right to your house?

I think I may be able to have it sent to my work address under a false name, I work at a Hotel so there would be no way for them to know its mine they would just think it was for a guest. Hopefully that will work.

I know im being retarded but thats just me  

Also this is a Great site I have found all of you guys very helpfull, I knew nothing of how to grow, lucky for me I found this site and have been reading on it for the past week, now I think I am ready if I can just grow some nutts and order .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2009)

Smoke'm82 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the input you have made me feel better about it I think.... .
> 
> As far as my freinds knowing, it was a few years back that we were talking about buying seeds and the only one that knows about my current plans is my wife. So I feel fine about the setup once the seeds get here.
> 
> ...



I have had seeds sent to my house for over 10 years with no adverse consequences.  I think when you start telling friends, using false names, etc, etc, is when you get in trouble.  Just order the seeds, use stealth delivery, and TELL NO ONE!


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 8, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> The 1st rule of thumb is not to be paraniod about the person looking thru your kitchen window right now !( he's a salesman ).. the 2nd rule is not to be paraniod about that guy who is looking thru your mailbox (he's a postman ) ..the 3rd rule of thumb is not to worry about the guy watching you thru the shelves at walmart (he likes you ) ...the 4th rule is not to worry about the police car driving past your house in 2 days time (he's coming to my house to give me a report of what you are up too ) the 5th rule and reason not to worry about anything is that i'm a DEA agent (and i'm a nice guy ) And the 6th and final rule of thumb and why you should not be paranoid is that recieving illegal seeds into your state will only carry a 5 year sentence in maxi or a $300,000,000 bail bond ! peace and remember i'm watching you so you don't recieve the 6th and if i catch you ...you cannot take the 5th !


 
With all that, I'm gonna be soooo watching everybody.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 8, 2009)

purplephazes;

LOL, that was too funny. Probably true to, lol..........who knows.........

Anyway, i'm looking out my window as i type waiting to "tackle" the mailman when he comes with my t-shirt,,,,,,,,hehe

If your watching, at least let me keep the t-shirt.................


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 8, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> purplephazes;
> 
> LOL, that was too funny. Probably true to, lol..........who knows.........
> 
> ...


well mrkingford i will google maine and see where that is and i'll have my DEA pals come and collect my new attitude shirt ...(i hope its a 2XL size cos the donuts have encouraged a little extra weight ) peace and we'll go easy on you but we will throw the majority of the blame at smoke"em82 ..due to yourself and pencilhead getting very light sentences . oohh and pencilhead i hear that florida is a nice place and that the donuts over there are better than the one's that smoke 'em82 has in his state !! therefore you are quite safe to continue growing those nice buds that i see in your journal... and i am happy to watch you from here ! take care !


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 8, 2009)

Haha, it's only a medium................lost weight since been ill...........

Be careful learking in the woods in Maine, this is an OPEN CARRY state, and every dirt farming, blueberry picking hick carries a loaded gun here......lol..................
Accidents in the woods, stay in the woods..........................


----------



## Smoke'm82 (Jun 9, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> well mrkingford i will google maine and see where that is and i'll have my DEA pals come and collect my new attitude shirt ...(i hope its a 2XL size cos the donuts have encouraged a little extra weight ) peace and we'll go easy on you but we will throw the majority of the blame at smoke"em82 ..due to yourself and pencilhead getting very light sentences . oohh and pencilhead i hear that florida is a nice place and that the donuts over there are better than the one's that smoke 'em82 has in his state !! therefore you are quite safe to continue growing those nice buds that i see in your journal... and i am happy to watch you from here ! take care !


 
Hey!! Thats not cool!


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 9, 2009)

Smoke'm82 said:
			
		

> Hey!! Thats not cool!


never fear smoke em ( just kidding ) i'm a bit bored lately ! peace and take care ! i'm sure you will recieve your seeds without any problem !


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 9, 2009)

Smoke'm82 said:
			
		

> Hey!! Thats not cool!


 

Purplehazes:

     You know you probably made Smoke'm82 shat his pants........................................:hubba: 

Now he'll avoid the mailman indefinitly !


----------

